

So I tried to convert today's Google's Doodle into Pure CSS (no JS) - binarydreams
http://cssdeck.com/item/297/google-doodle-for-eadweard-j-muybridges-182nd-birthday

======
web_chops
I like this site's playground feature. Sort of like jsfiddle.. we are building
something similar (<https://designduke.com/designer>) to play around with CSS
styling.

------
marcioaguiar
Great work, but I think this is the kind of thing that fits better with JS.

